# Installing handrails on drywall surface



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

I'm installing handrails onto a drywall surface. There are studs and the rails are solid but my issue is I keep busting the drywall paper once the bracket
is snug. If I don't go snug enough the rails are loose. I've already taken them off once, refilled, primed, painted, and just ended up busting the surface up again. It's not really noticeable unless you know its there, should I just leave it?

I'm using these types of brackets:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I'm surpised that you are having such a problem. 

Are you using a cordless drill to put the screws in? 

If so, stop the drill prior to fully "setting" the screw. Finish the last few turns by hand.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Yup, drill. Must be the 16 hour days getting to me....


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

The problem you're having is the reason that many trim carpenters use small oval pieces of wood between the wall and the handrail bracket...Like rosettes almost. The blocks of wood are usually about 3-1/2" x 5" more or less. Most trim carpenters rout a decorative profile on the edge facing the stairs. 

Simply nail the bracket to the wall at the right height centered on the stud using fairly long finish nails, or use trim screws that hit the stud. Then attach the handrail bracket, then the handrail.

Works great. It is basically the industry standard around here.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

When I install a handrail I put the brackets on the wall first (usually new construction so I snap a line on the wall if putting up more than 2 brackets).

Then just set your handrail on the brackets. I use a rubber clamp at the top of the handrail that holds it from falling if I don't have help. Then connect the handrail to the brackets. 

I always predrill for the holes in both the wall and handrail. Those brass screws break pretty easily, especially in oak.

J


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------

